# Ab welcher Wassertemperatur lohnt sich das Barschfischen



## Aitor (19. März 2005)

Ab welcher Wassertemperatur lohnt sich das Barschfischen in einem groen klaren see? wer hat erfahrungen gemacht? Sitze hier bei dem mehr oder weniger guten wetter schon wie auf kohlen und warte nur drauf, an den see zu fahren.


----------



## Veit (19. März 2005)

*AW: Ab welcher Wassertemperatur lohnt sich das Barschfischen*

Barsch geht eigentlich immer. Ich konnte innerhalb der letzten Wochen neben kleineren Exemplaren auch 4 Topp-Fische von 39, 39, 40 und 41 cm fangen (alle an zwei Angeltagen). 
Das Problem ist allerdings, dass du die Barsche an einem großen See möglicherweise noch in sehr tiefen Bereichen verweilen, weil sich das Wasser nur recht langsam erwärmt. So ist gegebenenfalls ein Boot notwenig um an fängige Plätze ranzukommen.


----------



## peterSbizarre (19. März 2005)

*AW: Ab welcher Wassertemperatur lohnt sich das Barschfischen*

die barsche werden jetzt bald näher ans ufer kommen um zu laichen. 
das setzt zum fang vorraus dass man die laichplätze oder zumindest -gebiete kennt. (ich kenne sie nicht). 
danach ziehen die barsche in den seen die ich kenne wieder in tieferes wasser. 
uferangeln lohnt sich erst ab juni. bootsangeln wie veit ja auch schon meinte das ganze jahr.


----------



## **bass** (21. März 2005)

*AW: Ab welcher Wassertemperatur lohnt sich das Barschfischen*

kurz gesagt immer! nur werden sie jetzt etwas näher ans ufer rücken


----------



## Kurzer (21. März 2005)

*AW: Ab welcher Wassertemperatur lohnt sich das Barschfischen*

Aitor, geh los! Es geht schon was! Nen Wurmbündel ins Wasser gelassen und einfach nur warten. Die Barsche sind durch die niedrige Wassertemperatur noch etwas träge und im Drill nicht sehr Kampfstark aber sie beissen.

Gruß


----------



## Adrian* (21. März 2005)

*AW: Ab welcher Wassertemperatur lohnt sich das Barschfischen*

Kommt drauf an, letztes jahr war es so kalt das (am Rhein) wir da standen wie en Schneemann, aber die Barsche bissen wie verrrückt, aber jetzt um die Zeit rum müsste es langsam richtig los gehen. Kommt aber auch auf den wasserstand an.
Bei mir hier im Laacher See, draussen war's ca. 25-30grad, war im sommer, haben die barsche gebissen, ich habe zwar nur 3 stück gefangen aber unterm boot waren hunderte.
Barsch angeln lohnt sich eigentlich immer! Musst nur den richtigen platz haben und zur richtigen zeit.
Köder für Barsche sind bei uns fast immer Turbotail's in größe A....


----------



## anglermeister17 (22. März 2005)

*AW: Ab welcher Wassertemperatur lohnt sich das Barschfischen*

Wenn du die "richtige" Stelle findest, wirst du schon was fangen, und das das ganze Jahr über. um bei kalten Temperaturen gut fangen zu können, musst du dein Gewässer sehr gut kennen, im sommer sind sie aktiver am jagen und es ist leichter, einen hungrigen Schwarm zu finden.
KEEP ON FISHING!!!


----------



## Adrian* (22. März 2005)

*AW: Ab welcher Wassertemperatur lohnt sich das Barschfischen*

ja, aber wenn jetzt langsam die erste fischbrut und alles kommt kannst du das barschangeln erst mal sein lassen....da fängst du nur zur bestimmten zeiten!


----------



## Micky Finn (22. März 2005)

*AW: Ab welcher Wassertemperatur lohnt sich das Barschfischen*

Waren am Sonntag auf dem See. War aber tote Hose. Wir haben spaßhalber mal die Wassertemperaturen gemessen:

Obefläche - 9,0 Grad
1m          - 8,0 Grad
2m          - 6,5 Grad
5m          - 4,5 Grad
10m        - 4,0 Grad

Wird wohl noch ne Weile gehen, Erfahrungsgemäß geht´s hier in der zweiten Aprilhälfte los.

Grüße

Andreas


----------



## MeRiDiAn (22. März 2005)

*AW: Ab welcher Wassertemperatur lohnt sich das Barschfischen*

@ Adrian ... wieso sollte ich es dann sein lassen, gezielt auf die Stacheritter zu fischen ¿¿¿???
Genau dann, stehen die Chancen sehr gut, denn .. 
1. ich kann die Barsche besser lokalisieren (da ja zumeist die Fischbrut nicht im Freiwasser, sondern sich "geschützt" in Ufernähe aufhält)
2. lockt genau diese Fischbrut die Gestachelten eben an
3. fällt mir die Köderwahl nicht schwer, denn ich weiß was sie wollen
4. sind auch stattliche Exemplare in der Nähe der Futterschwärme zu finden
5. stehen die Chancen für Uferangler umso besser
6. steigt ihr Stoffwechsel aufgrund der steigenden Temperaturen & damit verbunden der "Hunger"

Kurzum ... eine sehr gute Zeit zum Fischen auf Barsche!  #6  #6  #6 

meridian​


----------



## SchwalmAngler (22. März 2005)

*AW: Ab welcher Wassertemperatur lohnt sich das Barschfischen*

In den letzten Tagen konnte ich mich beim Brassenangeln vor Kaulbarschen kaum retten. Die Biester haben sich mal wieder meine Würmer bis zum A... reingefahren. Von den Flussbarschen war aber bisher nichts zu sehen. Vor einigen Wochen, als hier noch Schnee lag, hatte ich abends eine Attacke von einem (ich schätze mal) 30er Flussbarsch auf einen kleinen Fox Jerk. Leider hat es sich der Barsch dann aber doch anders überlegt und hat sich nach kurzen Drill wieder verabschiedet.


----------



## Adrian* (22. März 2005)

*AW: Ab welcher Wassertemperatur lohnt sich das Barschfischen*

jaja, aber wir standen hier fast en ganzen monat von morgens bis abends am wasser und haben kein einzigen erwischt, wir haben alle köder ausprobiert aber die fängt man einfach nicht...an der stelle waren auch rapfen und zander am jagen aber nichts....


----------



## MeRiDiAn (22. März 2005)

*AW: Ab welcher Wassertemperatur lohnt sich das Barschfischen*

was heisst JAJA ? Wenn Dich was nervt, dann lasse doch das Unterhalten !

Und wenn Du sagst .. einen ganzen Monat .. von welchem Monat sprichst Du denn ? Noch gibts keine Brut im Wasser .. das dauert noch ein kleines Weilchen. Und wenn selbst Zander & Rapfen "am jagen waren" & ihr auch keinen von diesen erwischt habt .. dann liegts *sorry* nicht an den Fischen !

meridian

p.s.: bloß keine Grundsatzdiskussion beginnen bitte !  ​


----------



## Adrian* (22. März 2005)

*AW: Ab welcher Wassertemperatur lohnt sich das Barschfischen*

das mit dem jaja war nicht irgendwie böse gemeint sondern eher so "jaja, stimmt schon ABER"....es ist ja auch kein see oder so, das ist am ende von einem hafen im rhein, also nicht einfahrt sondern ganz unten an einer mauer, an dieser stelle ist es ungefähr 2m tief, es gibt einfach tage da fangen wir, am nächsten tag wieder nicht...aber sobald die fischbrut da ist, fangen wir überhaupt nichts mehr an raubfisch da unten drin...dieser monat war sommer ich mein juni-juli sorum, weiss ich nicht mehr genau....und an uns liegt das auch nicht!


----------



## MeRiDiAn (22. März 2005)

*AW: Ab welcher Wassertemperatur lohnt sich das Barschfischen*

Okidoki ... normalerweise bedeutet ein JAJA ja soviel wie "Leck mich am Axxxx", aber wir verstehen uns schon   

Also .. ist denn zu dem Zeitpunkt, wenn die Brut im Wasser ist, denn an Eurer Stelle auch welche zu sehen, oder gibt es im Umkreis eine Stelle, an der bedeutend mehr Fischlein auszumachen sind ?
Gibt es irgendwelche Stellen in diesem Hafen, an der es Bewuchs durch Schilf oder andere Wasserpflanzen gibt ? Gibt es irgendwo einen erkennbaren Frischwassereinlauf oder sehr seichte flache Bereiche, an denen das Wasser deutlich mehr erwärmt wird als im restlichen Gebiet ?

Es kann ja nur so sein, dass ... wenn vor dem Aufkommen der Brut dort gefangen wird, beim Brutvorkommen aber die Stelle wie tot ist, dass die Jäger ihren Standort wechseln & eben ihren Futterquellen folgen. Das heisst, dass es mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit im überschaubaren Bereich eine Stelle gibt, wo sich die Futterfische konzentrieren & dementsprechend sich dann auch dort die Jäger aufhalten. Warum sollten die Zander, Rapfen & Barsche an Eurer Mauer lauern & lange lange warten, wenn in der näheren Umgebung ein Standplatz der Futterfische ihnen diese fast bis ins Maul treibt ?
Ihr solltet Euer Hafenbecken nochmals genau unter die Lupe nehmen & eventuell eine sehr fängige Stelle ausfindig machen.  #6 Und nicht hart an immer & immer wieder derselben Stelle (Mauer) fischen & hoffen, dass wieder ein Tag eintritt, an dem der Erfolg nicht lange auf sich warten lässt.

Wünsche Euch auf jeden Fall viel Erfolg !

meridian​


----------



## MeRiDiAn (22. März 2005)

*AW: Ab welcher Wassertemperatur lohnt sich das Barschfischen*

damit sich Dein Fischzähler dann doch noch bald ändert    #6  ​


----------



## Adrian* (22. März 2005)

*AW: Ab welcher Wassertemperatur lohnt sich das Barschfischen*

hier mal ein luftbild....bringt zwar nicht viel aber vielleicht hast du so mal ne grobe vorstellung...






ja da ist ein einlauf der durch die buhne kommt, das wasser ist dadurch an der seite immer in bewegung, hab da auch schon jede menge kleine zander gefangen.
der grund ist im ganzen hafen sandig mit steinen und MÜLL!
wasserpflanzen sind im hafen soweit ich weiss keine...also habe noch nie welche gesehen oder drann gehabt wie im see.
da wo wir auf barsche angeln, also da unten drin stehen jetzt auch immer boote, und natürlich auch die kammerraden aus dem osten die da tag für tag jede menge an weissfisch rausholen....

achja und das mit dem Fischzähler wird auch noch was   
hab dieses jahr erst einen hecht dran gehabt, aber die ersten fische kommen schon bald.. #6


----------



## MeRiDiAn (22. März 2005)

*AW: Ab welcher Wassertemperatur lohnt sich das Barschfischen*

meinst Du diese Mauer, oder fehlt da ein Stück von dem Foto ? Macht zumindest den Eindruck ...






meridian​


----------



## Adrian* (22. März 2005)

*AW: Ab welcher Wassertemperatur lohnt sich das Barschfischen*

ja das ist ein stück das ist vielleicht von einem zum anderen ufer 15-18m....


----------



## just_a_placebo (22. März 2005)

*AW: Ab welcher Wassertemperatur lohnt sich das Barschfischen*

Die letzten Jahre hatte ich zwar leider nicht das Vergnügen den Räubern auf die Pelle zu rücken, aber ich habe schon oft gelesen, dass es grad zur Laichzeit wohl recht schwer bis unmöglich sein soll was an den Haken zu kriegen - vorallem Barsche. Brutfische sind ja, zumindest für mich als Laien, nicht leicht zu imitieren...
...was benutzt ihr denn für Köder? Hatte vor dieses jahr kleine Kopytos und Spinner ins Wasser zu schmeißen.  Habt ihr eher Erfolge mit einer langsamen, oder schnellen Köderführung machen können?


----------



## MeRiDiAn (22. März 2005)

*AW: Ab welcher Wassertemperatur lohnt sich das Barschfischen*

Adrian, also wenn ich das da richtig erkenne, gibt es doch dort auch sowas wie Steganlagen oder Bootsruheplätze. Du musst Dir die Plätze suchen, an denen die Brutfische, wie auch die Räuber selbst Deckung & Schutz finden.
Dieses Möglichkeit ist an den Bootsanlegern meistens gegeben & wird sehr oft von Barschen aufgesucht.

Eine andere Möglichkeit ist, Stellen zu suchen, welche durch die Durchfahrten der Schiffe, bzw. das dadurch resultierende, aufgewirbelte Wasser+Schwebstoffe Fische anlocken.
Wenn es eine Durchfahrt zu dem Hafenbecken gibt, schau doch mal in diesem Bereich nach seichten Uferbereichen. Dort strömt frisches Wasser vom Fluss ins Becken & es gibt gute Nahrungsmöglichkeiten für Groß & Klein.

----------------------------------------------------------------------

Placebo, Du solltest auf jeden Fall den Köder nicht zu schnell führen.
Wenn Du direkt in der Nähe oder unter den Futterfischschwärmen angelst, sollte dein Köder einen Verletzten oder Kranken aus der Sippe darstellen.
Er darf sich in der Bewegung schon vom Rest abheben, sollte dabei aber ein ähnliches Aussehen besitzen.
Für 1-2cm große Fischlein eignen sich Minitwister sehr gut.
Fingerlange kann man dagegen sehr gut mit von Dir genannten Kopytos oder kleinen Wobblern immitieren .. ich wüsste da auch welche   
Natürlich funktioniert ein Fischlein aus dem entsprechenden Schwarm, angeboten am System oder an der Pose auch bestens. ^^

Mag das jetzt alles auch nicht zu sehr verallgemeinern .. sind lediglich die Erfahrungen die wir an unseren Gewässern gemacht haben.

meridian​


----------



## just_a_placebo (22. März 2005)

*AW: Ab welcher Wassertemperatur lohnt sich das Barschfischen*

Ich hab ja nicht den Schimmer einer Ahnung welche speziellen Wobbler du da meinen könntest!  Werds dieses jahr mal angehen, schade nur, dass genau in diese Zeit meine Prüf. fallen ;o(

(Was ist das eigentlich auf dem Bild? Sieht ja brutal aus!  )


----------



## MeRiDiAn (22. März 2005)

*AW: Ab welcher Wassertemperatur lohnt sich das Barschfischen*

heheheheh denke schon, Du weisst welche ich meinen könnte   

Mhhhh ... Prüfungen ... kenne ich nur zu gut ^^
gehe dennoch lieber fischen.

Auf dem Bild ist übrigens ein Murray Cod, ein Sumpfhuhn & ein Predatek Wobbler.

Der konnte wohl nicht genug bekommen.

meridian​


----------



## Adrian* (22. März 2005)

*AW: Ab welcher Wassertemperatur lohnt sich das Barschfischen*

@just_a_placebo

probier mal Turbotail's größe A..oder sontige kleine twister so um die 5cm...


----------



## just_a_placebo (22. März 2005)

*AW: Ab welcher Wassertemperatur lohnt sich das Barschfischen*

Hab mich schon mit Massen an Tackle eingedeckt! 
Ich glaube ich hab auch ein paar TTs mit bestellt |kopfkrat ... Billig sind die ja nicht, aber mal schauen ob wenigstens ihren Preis wert.

Sag nicht meridian, du hast den selbst in austalia erbeutet`?!
Hammer! Hab grad mal gegoogelt, da gibts ja echt Apparate von!!!


----------



## Birger (27. März 2005)

*AW: Ab welcher Wassertemperatur lohnt sich das Barschfischen*

Adrian,
welche Farbe nimmst du die Turbotails? 
Ich fische lieber Größe B, dann fängt man auch gute Barsche, aber das mit den Schwänzen abbeißen ist jawohl die Seuche bei den Turbos.


----------



## Adrian* (27. März 2005)

*AW: Ab welcher Wassertemperatur lohnt sich das Barschfischen*

@Birger

die beste farbe im moment ist dieses schwefel gelb, und dann den kopf mit dem roten haken...


----------



## Adrian* (27. März 2005)

*AW: Ab welcher Wassertemperatur lohnt sich das Barschfischen*

ach und das mit dem schwanzteller ist echt *******, besonders wenn man die kleinen zander fängt ist der oft weg...aber mim mini attractor fängt man hier nicht so gut...


----------



## Knobbes (29. März 2005)

*AW: Ab welcher Wassertemperatur lohnt sich das Barschfischen*

Jetzt vor der Laichzeit ist die temperatur nicht mehr so wichtig, die Barsche fressen täglich, doch wenn die Sonne rauskommt sind sie natürlich noch aktiver.
War gestern mal 1,5 Stunden drausen und hab 4 Barsche gefangen, durften aber alle wieder schwimmen,( Habs auf 2 ganz grose abgesehen) der grösste hatte ca. 500g, bei ca.35cm geschätzt. Siehe Bild.
gruss Knobbes


----------



## Adrian* (30. März 2005)

*AW: Ab welcher Wassertemperatur lohnt sich das Barschfischen*

@knobbes

auf was haste gefangen?  #h


----------

